# Any experts on printing?



## Pitbullo (Jul 6, 2012)

Hi there!

I have a Canon MG8150 printer (about 10 months old now), and so far it has done very well as our all-round workhorse. Document printing and photos. A few days ago I bought a nw set of ink and some photo paper (Canon Photo Paper Pro II PR-201) but it keeps printing with error. Clipped parts of the image (all white) is filled partially with black. I have tried all sort of ICC-profiles, and Canon support said the PR-201 used the same profile as their Platinum Pro paper. Well, all combinations of different ICC-profiles gives the same problem. Color management is set to the software (have tried in printer as well, but the problem remains)

I print from Aperture 3, all updated. I have used this paper before, and never had this issue, and the ink is Canon original. 


Anyone that can help me with this issue?

I have two examples (not brilliant photos, but they work as examples), the first is an export from Aperture, the second is a scan from a print where I´ve marked some of the faulty areas..


----------



## WWS (Jul 8, 2012)

I would suggest you look at Gamut Warning if any color issue, I'm a PS user therefore I'm not sure where you can find Gamut warning. Once you see Gamut Warning those are the color are outside of printing stage therefore desaturate it or fix it. Good luck.

WWS
Vancouver


----------



## Pitbullo (Jul 9, 2012)

Thank you, this helped!

I dont have gammut warning, as I use Aperture 3 and Photoshop Elements, but I overcame the effect by reducing the highlights in "levels" by a few percent. 

Now everything works like a charm


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 9, 2012)

Pitbullo said:


> Thank you, this helped!
> 
> I dont have gammut warning, as I use Aperture 3 and Photoshop Elements, but I overcame the effect by reducing the highlights in "levels" by a few percent.
> 
> Now everything works like a charm


Soft proofing is a feature they finally added in Lightroom 4. It is really useful to save time and waste of trial and error printing. You can see the out of gamut areas and make adjustments to remove them, or at least minimize them.


----------

